# Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4200 Error Lights



## jag_uk (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm hoping for a bit of help please! I have a Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4200 and after recently doing a descale the machine starts every time with both the 1 and 2 cup lights flashing simultaneously. In the manual it states that this means that the temperature is not high enough to make coffee... I'm praying this doesn't mean I have a faulty machine 

One thing I initially noticed was that the defuser didn't seem to be returning to it's correct off position but after cleaning it thoroughly and power cycling, this now seems to be working correctly as far as I can tell.

The other thing that isn't happening is the shutdown and startup rinse so something is definitely not right somewhere, just not sure where.

Any gems of knowledge would be hugely appreciated!!

Justin


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Contact the reseller for advice and return it under warranty if necessary.


----------



## jag_uk (Jun 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Contact the reseller for advice and return it under warranty if necessary.


 Thanks for the reply Dave but Amazon aren't going to know anything about the product and I had heard storied of Delonghi wanting £100-150 to even look at a unit (maybe this is out of warrantee)

Just thought there might be some knowable chaps on here before going down the warrantee route


----------

